# What percentage do you women O during PIV vs Oral?



## Tommy518 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just wondering if it's normal for the woman to achieve orgasm most times from oral, or if some women prefer or have better luck with insertion. Do you have a preference? 

Talking about M/F hetro relationships, of course.

Thoughts?


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

I can't climax from PIV. I sometimes can with oral. Oral plus insertion (like fingers) works even better.


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

NoSizeQueen said:


> I can't climax from PIV. I sometimes can with oral. Oral plus insertion (like fingers) works even better.


agreed. I haven't been able to climax from only PIV either. Although, sometimes i feel like it might happen (with my fingers helping) but Mr. Sixty-eight is a little quick on the draw. From what i understand, women who can climax from PIV with no additional clit stimulation are a vast minority.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Mrs. MR is about 50-60% PIV vs. 100% oral.


----------



## Tommy518 (Nov 28, 2011)

sixty-eight said:


> agreed. I haven't been able to climax from only PIV either. Although, sometimes i feel like it might happen (with my fingers helping) but Mr. Sixty-eight is a little quick on the draw. From what i understand, women who can climax from PIV with no additional clit stimulation are a vast minority.


I'm assuming PIV in a position that allows at least some clitoral stimulation from grinding/sliding the pelvis against that area. I realize that pure PIV with no clit stimulation at all would make it pretty hard to climax. Hand/finger stimulation at the same time can also apply, but I guess I'm thinking more from the man. My SO doesn't like to play with herself during intercourse, as much as I would like her to.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

The first time I had sex with my now wife, she had a PIV orgasm within 5 minutes....It was her first orgasm with a partner....During that period in our life, she once orgasmed on insertion (her above in a chair)...until a couple of years ago (50 Years in Feb.) she always orgasmed from PIV...Now has neuropathy. almost never has an orgasm...


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

Tommy518 said:


> I'm assuming PIV in a position that allows at least some clitoral stimulation from grinding/sliding the pelvis against that area. I realize that pure PIV with no clit stimulation at all would make it pretty hard to climax.


i guess i should have also added that mr. sixty-eight is selfish? :crying::wink2:

Perhaps i should have let others who have experienced better sex to answer, but you didn't stipulate to good sex. lol


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I've had an O from PIV exactly one time in my lifetime. Incidentally, I got pregnant. It easily happens from oral.


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

Tommy518 said:


> I'm assuming PIV in a position that allows at least some clitoral stimulation from grinding/sliding the pelvis against that area. I realize that pure PIV with no clit stimulation at all would make it pretty hard to climax. Hand/finger stimulation at the same time can also apply, but I guess I'm thinking more from the man. My SO doesn't like to play with herself during intercourse, as much as I would like her to.


I have never found a position that gives me enough stimulation to climax. There's studies that suggest it has to do with the distance from the clitoris to the opening, and if they're too far apart, the woman is mostly SOL.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

According to the Society of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists of Canada about 1/3 of women achieve orgasm through intercourse, 1/3 through intercourse and extra stimulation and 1/3 never realize orgasm from intercourse but only from other stimulation including oral. I have no reason to suspect the Canucks are much different from other North Americans. Like any other question put to the readers of TAM, the results are interesting for discussion but hardly representative of the general population.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Mrs. Gray changed drastically after giving birth vaginally with kid #2.

Before it was about 75% of the time with me on top and 100% of the time with her on top. She hadn't relaxed enough with oral to orgasm very much that way.

After she went about a year without any. Since then it has never happened with me on top. She no longer has G-spot only orgasms. I can't get the angle right. With her on top it is about 90%. Since then, oral has increased to nearly every time, and oral with fingers inside is always. Oral only does give her a stronger one though.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Why do you ask? 

Are you concerned that your wife is missing out? Are you concerned you're not doing it for her? 

When it comes to a woman and how she orgasms most reliably, ask her. If she knows, she will tell you.

If you think you're not getting the job done well enough, as her. If she knows what it is she wants or needs from you, she will tell you.

But the troubles is, some women don't really know what they need to orgasm reliably and as our bodies change, so does our ability to orgasm reliably. There is no sure fire recipe for orgasm for life.


----------



## sharkboy (Sep 29, 2015)

Being on the giving end and not the receiving, I can tell you my experience. Oral...100%. Other...100%.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

sharkboy said:


> Being on the giving end and not the receiving, I can tell you my experience. Oral...100%. Other...100%.


Someone has a big smile on her face in your bedroom :grin2:


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

I have multiple orgasms. I Love sex... all the time and any time>

Big O, has to be PIV.

Not 100% satisfied without the big O though. If I have the big O, I don't need fingers, oral, toys, etc.:grin2:

Bibi


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Woman here, with a sexy, off-the-charts, envious sex partner.

60% climax-rate from PIV. But that in no way diminishes his POUNDING, COMMANDING, TAKE-CHARGE sex-capades. (It just happens to be my physical anatomy, and where my cl*t is located in proportion to his ample male appendages.)

Very common. Less than 30% of women (probably even less) climax from PIV.

NOW, if we're talking oral stimulation (as in his sexy mouth all over my girly parts) the stat drastically shifts to 100%.

Bottom line... who cares how you get there, as long as you get there???

PIV orgasm does not happen as often as you might think. It takes a skilled lover to bring you to the point of no return...


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

PIV O happens here every night....and has nothing to do with the clitoris. Oral O's happen here every night too.... I'm a lucky girl!


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

happy as a clam said:


> PIV orgasm does not happen as often as you might think. It takes a skilled lover to bring you to the point of no return...



Wow, you nailed it with the skilled lover input! You do have a way with words:grin2:

Bibi


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

SunnyT said:


> PIV O happens here every night....*and has nothing to do with the clitoris. *Oral O's happen here every night too.... I'm a lucky girl!


Well then you, my dear, are in the .0001% of the world population.

I, myself, am lucky too. My SO performs show-stopping oral here on most nights. The kind that brings women to their knees.

OTOH, orgasm for most women has about 99% to do with skilled manual or oral (mouth, hands, or c*ck) stimulation of the clitoris. Not just some "magical" formula.

Consider yourself a rarity... As in fairy dust and unicorns...


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

SunnyT said:


> PIV O happens here every night....and has nothing to do with the clitoris. Oral O's happen here every night too.... I'm a lucky girl!



Dang, abstinence SUCKS rocks!



Bibi


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

oh so jealous. must push back hulk rage. It's one thing to read about great sex in novels, because you can always question it's validity because it's fictional. Maybe i can pretend you all are compulsive liars.

Whew. I'm fine now.

just kidding (well...mostly) sincerely happy for you ladies : )


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, I enjoy clitoral related orgasms. And I enjoy PIV orgasms... the most often used positions of ours do not include clitoral stimulation. Of course when there is manual stimulation there is also orgasms. Just saying...I'm multi-orgasmic and I get to enjoy all these! I didn't know this, or enjoy this when I was married to my ex for 23 years. With 2nd H, the sex is ridiculously awesome. I had no idea.

So I don't think I'm in the class with unicorns... Big Foot maybe.....


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

SunnyT said:


> Well, I enjoy clitoral related orgasms. And I enjoy PIV orgasms... the most often used positions of ours do not include clitoral stimulation. Of course when there is manual stimulation there is also orgasms. Just saying...I'm multi-orgasmic and I get to enjoy all these! I didn't know this, or enjoy this when I was married to my ex for 23 years. With 2nd H, the sex is ridiculously awesome. I had no idea.
> 
> So I don't think I'm in the class with unicorns... Big Foot maybe.....


I am multi--orgasmic too.

It usually involves his mouth, his hands, and sometimes his c*ck doggie-style. I can get off 4-5 times during lovemaking. Usually isn't PIV though.

We're all built differently...


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> PIV orgasm does not happen as often as you might think. It takes a skilled lover to bring you to the point of no return...


Don't sell yourselves short ladies. It takes two to tantric tango. Ex would O 95+% from PIV, but it took her participation and feedback as well. Before she started doing that, she rarely O'd and the sex was often bad.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

SunnyT said:


> Well, I enjoy clitoral related orgasms. And I enjoy PIV orgasms... the most often used positions of ours do not include clitoral stimulation. Of course when there is manual stimulation there is also orgasms. Just saying...I'm multi-orgasmic and I get to enjoy all these! I didn't know this, or enjoy this when I was married to my ex for 23 years. With 2nd H, the sex is ridiculously awesome. I had no idea.


Boy can I relate. I was married to XH#1 for 21 years. He was my first and I didn't know any better. I could only orgasm with oral along with clitoris stimulation. He was not a good lover at all. Along came hubby#2, and sure enough...I was multi-orgasmic. PIV rocks!!!!!!

Now, I can only relive the memories. At least I have some AWESOME memories...sigh.

Bibi


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

I have better luck with clitoral stimulation than with PIV. Last night I worked her to an orgasm just with some sensual rubbing there. Then we did PIV and that was good but maybe it was just not working last night.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Reading sites like this is a recipe for frustration if your partner is selfish in bed. 

Sadly they are not compulsive liars - there are many people out there who are excellent lovers.

But is misery loves company, you have lots of company. There are also a lot of very selfish lovers. 




sixty-eight said:


> oh so jealous. must push back hulk rage. It's one thing to read about great sex in novels, because you can always question it's validity because it's fictional. Maybe i can pretend you all are compulsive liars.
> 
> Whew. I'm fine now.
> 
> just kidding (well...mostly) sincerely happy for you ladies : )


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> Reading sites like this is a recipe for frustration if your partner is selfish in bed.
> 
> Sadly they are not compulsive liars - there are many people out there who are excellent lovers.
> ...


Maybe I didn't stress that I was just trying to be funny about the compulsive lying, this is the internet so it's a good 50\50 chance of being true : ) yes, it can be frustrating to have a selfish partner. But he's not broken, and we're young. i have hope : ) Mr. 68 can be very generous, just not usually in bed. And it is sometimes hard to hear about others having amazing sex/affectionate and open partners. But one can choose to be encouraged by that. as in: look! other people have awesome sex and amazing relationships, it is out there and i'm not just hoping for something that doesn't exist! I'm not dead yet, and things don't have to be over for me. And in the meantime, i can be awesome and generous in bed and enjoy the knowledge that I am a great lay, and none of his hang ups are my fault. And i'm capable of lots of things solo. I've been practicing lol. i used to just go without and get sad. and my misery didn't love company, it was cripplingly lonely.

And there are worse things out there. I am the adult child of a cold manipulator and an addict/alcoholic, and two of my brothers are living at home after an ugly divorce/alcoholic and a breakup/stint in rehab. I am a physical abuse survivor. Bad sex will not be the end of me : )
I have 2 beautiful children, and I invest a lot of time into being a good mom, even if i don't always get it right.
There is good stuff out there in the world, but i'll never find it if i spend all my time wishing for what i don't have.

so to sum up. I understand what you mean Mr.Sharp. But that's not me : )


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

It's funny but I enjoy the best when I focus on my wife's pleasure rather than finding out ways to make myself feel good. When I try something new and see the pure unadulterated reaction on her face, I get a high 
I sex up my wife, and get her charged up, and then wait as she roughly manhandles :grin2: me and does the rest as if she wants me bad. Kind of like "F me hard, you a$$hole!!". Sheer bliss!


----------



## rachellehannah (Oct 8, 2015)

I actually cant think of anything that will not make me cum  all up in the mind ladies...


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

I never had orgasm through PIV, although couple times it seemed to be pretty close. clitoris simulation what works for me.


----------

